
My Dead Girlfriend's Bot - sleepychu
https://medium.com/@fireland/my-dead-girlfriends-bot-9dc6a2f55ce3#.s0svli4hc
======
sleepychu
I'd be interested to "feed myself" into one of these, anyone know how that
might be done?

